# Florida legalizes smoking medical marijuana....



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2019)

It's been a long time in the making. In 2016, Floridians overwhelmingly voted in favor of a constitutional amendment to allow medical marijuana. However, in 2017 then-Gov. Rick Scott signed a law that banned marijuana smoking in all forms.

That ban was overturned on Monday when Gov. Ron DeSantis signed legislationto repeal it. Shortly after DeSantis took office in January, he called on the Florida legislature to send a bill to his desk that would legalize medical marijuana by March 15. The newly enacted law allows patients to receive 2.5 ounces of whole flower cannabis every 35 days. Patients younger than 18 can smoke medical marijuana if they have a terminal condition and get a second opinion from a pediatrician.

Legalizing recreational marijuana in Florida will likely be on the ballot in upcoming elections, says Brandes, one of the legislators behind the medical marijuana law."I think the likelihood that it passes is pretty good in 2022 or 2024, and we should prepare for its passage," he said.
​



10 ways medical marijuana can be used to treat disease

https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/19/politics/medical-marijuana-legal-florida-trnd/index.html


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 19, 2019)

It passed in our area as well.  As soon as they get it worked out, I am going to sigh up.  I am a chronic pain patient and the kids think it will help a lot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2019)

It's legal for both medical and recreational use in Colorado, and in my opinion, it should have been legal state-wide years ago.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's legal for both medical and recreational use in Colorado, and in my opinion, it should have been legal state-wide years ago.


I agree SB....less drug arrests while the government regulates it and still makes a profit...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> It passed in our area as well.  As soon,  as they get it worked out, I am going to sigh up.  I am a chronic pain patient and the kids think it will help a lot.


Two of my kids said the same for me A, but it would definitely interfere with two of my meds, according to the doc....would create awful side effects and possibly cancel the effects of my meds working....


----------



## Catlady (Mar 20, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> It passed in our area as well.  As soon as they get it worked out, I am going to sigh up.  I am a chronic pain patient and the kids think it will help a lot.



I don't use it but have heard lots of good stuff about it from posters with chronic pain, they say it's not addicting.  A friend gives it to her old German Shepard dog who has the hip pain common to the breed and he's able to jump and run.   I did buy CBD oil for my 16 year old elderly cat and one poster even said he gave it to his young one year old cat with leukemia and the cat got over it and lived a long life.  I bought it from NuLeaf in Colorado.  https://nuleafnaturals.com/

[url]https://cattime.com/cat-facts/15431-can-medical-marijuana-help-cats
[/URL]


----------



## Keesha (Mar 20, 2019)

About time. :nicethread: Congratulations Florida.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 20, 2019)

Wife and I have not yet become accustomed to seeing 'pot stores'. We first encountered them in Washington State a few years back. It just seems so strange to have a grocery store, department store, restaurant, hardware store, next to a weed store.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 21, 2019)

Wife and I were really wondering about the recreational marijuana in Colorado. Had a resident tell us, when we were there last July, "if you're not looking for a store, you wouldn't even know that marijuana is legal here." That resident was totally right. Never seen one store selling it or smelled it. However, once we move there, we just might try it, since I have some fairly active arthritis on some days. Right now, we have, and use, CBD Balm, that we buy online from Colorado.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 21, 2019)

It's legal in Canada now.  My fear is that drivers will combine alcohol and marijuana.

There is no test for it like there is for alcohol.

Just one more headache for the police.

They go bananas here about tobacco being harmful and then they legalize marijuana?  Just crazy.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

Since legalizing marijuana here in Canada, studies have proven that there is zero difference in driving offences as when marijuana was legal and YES they DO have a test for checking for marijuana impairment.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 21, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Since legalizing marijuana here in Canada, studies have proven that there is zero difference in driving offences as when marijuana was legal and YES they DO have a test for checking for marijuana impairment.



Does anybody here know if it's true that it is not addictive, I fear that the most?  I have some lower back pain and don't know if it's arthritis, so would not mind trying a few drops of the CBD that I bought for my elderly cat if it's not addictive.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

I think a lot depends on the strain , the amount and how it’s used. 
You can get low THC strains that are  helpful for physical pain. Then you can get high percentage THC and if you used the latter often then YES there definitely IS an addictive factor. 

If you smoke it everyday you have a bigger chance of getting addicted to not only the THC but the very habit of smoking. 
If you use a vape and use a bit at a time then there isn’t the same concern. Also it depends how much you are using. 
Digesting cannabis takes about far longer to reach the nervous system but also lasts much longer so can be dangerous if you plan on driving. I make canna butter and canna oil and if I take too much in ‘this’ form then I can become too impaired to drive so I don’t. 

There really isn’t a definite answer. It’s something you have to experience yourself in order to understand it. 

My husband of almost 30 years isn’t a user. He’s tried it in the past and didn’t like it. He’s tried it with me and just can’t handle it. One time he tried 1/2 a canna cookie I made. When he didn’t feel anything within 30 minutes he took the other half. Big mistake. He had to lie down and couldn’t move for about 5 hours . He got all super paranoid and just couldn’t handle it  :lofl:
Recently I’ve custom made cookies just for him to help him sleep and they work perfectly. He works shiftwork and wasn’t sleeping well so was resorting to Benadryl which would give him a drugged induced hangover which he hates. My canna cookies don’t do that. 

Some people with certain mental disorders should NOT take certain sativa strains as it could make their symptoms worse.
Most Indica strains don’t give the same effect. 

People should do as much research as possible before attempting to experiment.
Vaping is another consideration. Now you can get flavoured vape glycerines that taste amazing with THC in them that are used in vapes. These are super expensive though. This type of stuff I only indulge in on special occasions since it’s so tasty. 


So yes cannnabis can have an addictive quality to it. It depends how it’s used.


----------



## IKE (Mar 21, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I think a lot depends on the strain , the amount and how it’s used.
> Then you can get high percentage THC and if you used the latter often then YES there definitely IS an addictive factor.
> 
> 
> So yes cannabis can have an addictive quality to it. It depends how it’s used.




I like the upfront and honest info about pot *can be* addictive from a person that knows what the hell she's talking about......most pot users will argue till the cows come home that in no way is it addictive but in fact it can be (according to our resident pot guru ) depending on the THC level and how often it's used.

*There is also the anti-pot argument that pot only leads to more addictive drugs like heroin, crack etc....have there been any studies that show this is true or false ?.....along the same lines would a person that uses the higher THC pot sometimes have a greater tendency to move on to other stronger / more addictive drugs, than say a none pot user, if they got to the point where pot was no longer giving them the buzz that they wanted ?
*
Just to clarify, I've got nothing against the use of pot either medically or recreationaly, it's just not my thing, but I would not hesitate to use it if a medical professional told me that I'd benefit from using it from a medical standpoint.

Keesha I'm like your husband....I tried smoking pot 6 or 8 times while in Vietnam (no idea of the THC content) and didn't care for it, it made me want to go off in a corner and be left alone.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks IKE. 
Cannabis with high THC isn’t for everyone but there is no doubt whatsoever that cannabis has incredible healing qualities. 


It’s been well known for treating cancer, epilepsy, ptsd, nausea, glaucoma, fibromyalgia etc. 


What most people get confused about is that cannabis can be responsibly used without THC and has incredible therapeutic effects. CBD oil or balm is usually made from hemp which is a relative of marijuana but grows without the THC. 
It’s mainly used for making rope and material for clothes etc., but the oil has incredible healing qualities. 


THIS ^^^^^^^ type of cannabis HEMP is NOT addictive in the least. Not even a little bit, so all those worried about using it and becoming an addict can relax. That won’t ever happen. 




It can also be made from low THC strains but usually isn’t. 


https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/317221.php


----------



## Catlady (Mar 21, 2019)

Keesha, thank you so much!  Very knowledgeable and honest facts.  "*cannabis HEMP is NOT addictive in the least*"   I think I will try using some of my old cat's CBD oil that I bought for her and see if it helps my lower back pain.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

IKE said:


> *There is also the anti-pot argument that pot only leads to more addictive drugs like heroin, crack etc....have there been any studies that show this is true or false ?.....along the same lines would a person that uses the higher THC pot sometimes have a greater tendency to move on to other stronger / more addictive drugs, than say a none pot user, if they got to the point where pot was no longer giving them the buzz that they wanted ?
> *



Ok I have been asked to specifically answer the questions in BOLD so I will but I can of course only give my opinion. I don’t have the obsolete answer as I don’t believe there is one. 


Do I think marijuana leads to other addictive  drugs such as crack or heroin? 
In MY opinion,...NO I don’t think so. 

I think the people who use harsher more addictive drugs were going to use them anyway. If people are irresponsible with drugs and just out to get as high as they can then they will move on to other drugs but I think if the user cares about what goes into their body then this won’t happen. It never happened to me. I never got hooked on any addictive drugs like those mentioned since the very idea of the drugs disgusted me. 


I did however experiment with mushrooms and acid for a few years as a kid but that faded as I grew into adulthood. 


I’ve been using since mid ‘70’s and it’s currently the only drug I will take. I won’t even take aspirin and I rarely if ever drink. 


When I go to the dentist and he gives me laughing gas he says I’m a lightweight; meaning I get wasted easily which is true. 
My husband is often wanting to give me muscle relaxers but those things knock me right out so my answer would again be NO. 


I think people who are responsible with this drug and know themselves won’t have any such problems. People who exhibit such problems usually have problems will all addictive substances & behaviour. They will abuse alcohol, prescription drugs and marijuana. 


My reason for doing cannabis isn’t to get as high as I can or I wouldn’t be using it in the first place. My husband is always amazed that I never look high but for the most part, I’m not. I’m just comfortably relaxed or ‘comfortably numb ‘ :laugh: People who get all stupid aren’t used to it or are already just plain stupid. :shrug:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

PVC said:


> Keesha, thank you so much!  Very knowledgeable and honest facts.  "*cannabis HEMP is NOT addictive in the least*"   I think I will try using some of my old cat's CBD oil that I bought for her and see if it helps my lower back pain.



You are most welcome. :grin:
Yes TRY IT!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

They will never legalize it here in Bama...

I'll just wait until you can grow your own, not about to buy anything someone else has grown.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 21, 2019)

Good  for  Florida.  Many folks  there  must be  happy  with that  news.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2019)

I’ve growing my own since 1992 and making cannabis derivatives from it. 




Trichomes on the buds 


When they outgrow the 8 foot high greenhouse 


Canna Butter 


They get REALLY tall


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2019)

Don't be so content with legalizing anything.

I never gambled before.  It was legalized and we now have a casino in the city.

I am addicted.  What do I need it for?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2019)

So you’re blaming the government because you made the choice to gamble over and over again ?:shrug:
Whats that got to do with the topic?


----------



## Catlady (Mar 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> So you’re blaming the government because you made the choice to gamble over and over again ?:shrug:  Whats that got to do with the topic?



I agree, the government didn't put a gun to Camper's head and demand that he start gambling.  What if they put a cliff near your house, would you go jump off it and blame the government?  You have free will.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2019)

PVC said:


> I agree, the government didn't put a gun to Camper's head and demand that he start gambling.  What if they put a cliff near your house, would you go jump off it and blame the government?  You have free will.


That’s how I feel.
There are many things that are legal that I don’t partake in. 
Here in Ontario Canada it’s legal for women to go topless. Not only am I not interested in showing off my girls but I have yet to witness it happening. I’ve never been gambling at a casino. Smoking cigarettes and drinking alcohol is legal but I don’t partake in it either. If I did I certainly wouldn’t blame our government for my choices. 

The amount of people who are suddenly going to try marijuana for the simple fact that it’s legal is slim to none. 
The biggest benefit is that now people who do use have more options for cleaner products that are correctly labelled in strain, potency and price per gram without risking shady products from the black market.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s how I feel.
> There are many things that are legal that I don’t partake in.
> Here in Ontario Canada it’s legal for women to go topless. Not only am I not interested in showing off my girls but I have yet to witness it happening. I’ve never been gambling at a casino. Smoking cigarettes and drinking alcohol is legal but I don’t partake in it either. If I did I certainly wouldn’t blame our government for my choices.
> 
> ...



It's legal to go topless?  Are there a lot more males in Ontario since the law passed?  LOL  By the way, Camper, I have two casinos about 6 miles from me and I've only visited one once.  I'm just not into gambling and never was.  

Okay, I do have a question.  When they show pot farms, they always show the workers wearing gloves and hair covers etc, like they do in labs.  Why is that?  Is that what you mean by "cleaner products"?   What can the plants catch from humans?  I'm just curious, forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2019)

PVC said:


> It's legal to go topless?  Are there a lot more males in Ontario since the law passed?  LOL  By the way, Camper, I have two casinos about 6 miles from me and I've only visited one once.  I'm just not into gambling and never was.
> 
> Okay, I do have a question.  When they show pot farms, they always show the workers wearing gloves and hair covers etc, like they do in labs.  Why is that?  Is that what you mean by "cleaner products"?   What can the plants catch from humans?  I'm just curious, forgive my ignorance.



Yes it’s legsl to go topless in Ontario but I haven’t noticed any increase in the male population due to our topless laws. Lol 

Thats actually a great question. 

The reason why workers wear gloves is because marijuana buds are covered in tricomes ( THC ) which is super sticky. It’s so sticky that your fingers will stick together like glue which has to be scraped off your fingers by a knife. Plus this stuff is so strong the THC will sink into your pores, getting you high. If they didn’t wear gloves then this work would be very messy, difficult and workers would be stoned from trimming. 

What I meant by cleaner is that drug dealers, the black market pot dealers are known to be deceitful in their dealings. 
Marijuana is very leafy and covered with resins. The drying procedure needs to be just right or the buds will easily become mouldy. Mouldy marijuana can cause many serious health issues. 

Since this is expensive and sold be the gram anywhere from $7 / $8 a gram to $25 a gram so some dealers will add crushed glass to add weight or leave stem branches, seeds and other things that add weight so they can get more money for less product. 

If a dealer is selling marijuana that isn’t very potent they might add fentanyl or some other drug to make it more potent OR to try and get the nonsuspecting buyer hooked on something stronger. Black market buyers are at the mercy of the integrity of their dealer since marijuana can be cut with many dangerous things. 

Most growers will pick indica plants since they flower in the least amount of time ( 6 to 7 weeks) but some people require sativa’s or hybrid strains for their particular symptoms. Some sativa’s need 12 to 13 weeks flowering time so require a lot more time and work to grow. Many won’t grow in our zoning which is why I have a greenhouse. 

Some dealers will sell their product wet. Cannabis needs to be dried properly otherwise it’s filled with water and chlorophyll which makes the cannabis heavier (more $ ) and very harsh to use. 

Purchasing from the Black Market, you have no idea what you are getting but it’s usually a lot cheaper. 
Purchasing from legal growers is usually more expensive but far safer. Right now legal prices for it are outrageous. It will take a few years for this all to balance out so the price difference between the black market and legal cannabis are closer. 

The gloves also do protect the product from dirt and sweat from the worker so you don’t get more than you pay for. 

In other countries, natives will run through the marijuana plants until their bodies are converted in trichomes in order to be scraped off to make hash. It’s really gross but true. 

Heres a close up of one of my plants to show you the sticky trichomes.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Since legalizing marijuana here in Canada, studies have proven that there is zero difference in driving offences as when marijuana was legal and YES they DO have a test for checking for marijuana impairment.



You haven't given it a long enough time to make comparisons.  And there is no roadside test for checking for marijuana impairment like there is for alcohol by blowing into a tube and getting a number.

Why would you want to dumb down Canadians? Marijuana is a recreational drug like alcohol.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> So you’re blaming the government because you made the choice to gamble over and over again ?:shrug:
> Whats that got to do with the topic?



Making it legal means you can do it without worrying about being a criminal.

I made the choice?  I couldn't have made the choice if it wasn't available.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 26, 2019)

We’ve all been “happy” in Washington for awhile now.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2019)

PVC said:


> I agree, the government didn't put a gun to Camper's head and demand that he start gambling.  What if they put a cliff near your house, would you go jump off it and blame the government?  You have free will.



I guess you don't understand human nature.  We are inclined to become addicted.  If it's not available you won't try it.

I didn't blame the government.  What I said was don't be too thrilled with legalizing marijuana.  

Keeripes here in Canada the health risks associated with tobacco are well known.  They hide the cigarettes and they print warning messages on cigarette packages.  All kinds of people get addicted to it.  Now they legalize marijuana.  It's stupid.

The U.S. hasn't legalized it yet federally.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> You haven't given it a long enough time to make comparisons.  And there is no roadside test for checking for marijuana impairment like there is for alcohol by blowing into a tube and getting a number.
> 
> Why would you want to dumb down Canadians? Marijuana is a recreational drug like alcohol.



You try to debate with me using misinformation , that I refuse to converse with you about this any further. 
You are grossly uneducated about this subject. Also I’ve been using for over 40 years and I certainly don’t consider myself dumb. :noway:


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2019)

PVC said:


> It's legal to go topless?  Are there a lot more males in Ontario since the law passed?  LOL  By the way, Camper, I have two casinos about 6 miles from me and I've only visited one once.  I'm just not into gambling and never was.
> 
> Okay, I do have a question.  When they show pot farms, they always show the workers wearing gloves and hair covers etc, like they do in labs.  Why is that?  Is that what you mean by "cleaner products"?   What can the plants catch from humans?  I'm just curious, forgive my ignorance.



Of course you weren't addicted to gambling.  And I'm not addicted to smoking.  Tried it once.  Hated it.  But it's legal.

How about alcohol?  Don't we have enough problems without adding one more?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2019)

Cigarettes have nothing to do with this conversation. 
Casinos have nothing to do with this.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You try to debate with me using misinformation , that I refuse to converse with you about this any further.
> You are grossly uneducated about this subject. Also I’ve been using for over 40 years and I certainly don’t consider myself dumb. :noway:



That's fine by me.  I can see by your posts that you are hopelessly hooked on marijuana as if it's the greatest invention since sliced bread.

It's a drug and it's harmful to the brain.  I'm not grossly uneducated about the subject.  I have studied it for years. You are the one that is uneducated on the subject that's why you are grossly overly supporting it.

Oh so you weren't addicted but you broke the law to use it?  

I haven't seen anyone using marijuana that were high and spoke intelligently.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Cigarettes have nothing to do with this conversation.
> Casinos have nothing to do with this.



Yes they do.  We are talking about legalizing marijuana, therefore there is a comparison to be made if you want to talk about addiction.  At one time gambling was illegal. Tobacco has always been with us and the harmful effects on health are completely obvious. The social problems caused by addiction of all kinds are astounding except for those in denial.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2019)

_The amount of people who are suddenly going to try marijuana for the simple fact that it’s legal is slim to none.

_That's nonsense.  They are lining up to buy it now.  You are kidding yourself if you think it's only previous users.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 26, 2019)

Keesha, THANKS!  I had no idea about all that is involved.  I just thought you grow a few plants, dry them, then put in a piece of paper and then roll into a joint.  LOL  I always wonder how our ancestors got to learn about all these plants and what to do with them.  EX. like making wine and medicinal uses etc.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2019)

It really is fascinating to learn about holistic medicine of all kinds. Most conventional medicine is made from plants but since plants themselves can’t be patented, chemists found a way to isolate the compounds they need and change its molecular structure so it’s more stable and patentable. 


-74% come from plants 
-18% from fungi
-5% from bacteria
-3% from vertebrae species 


10 prescription drugs made from cannabis. 


https://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=000883


Conventional medicine is actually a very NEW invention in the bigger picture. 
The first recorded use of medicine was created on clay tablets and  was over 5,000 years ago  by the Sumerian’s. 
Ancient Egyptians wrote the Ebers Papyrus which listed over 850 herbal medicines many of which are still used today. 


What I find hugely amusing is the amount of people who have no belief in ancient wisdom passed down by our ancestors that’s been proven successful for over 5,000 years yet if any of these known remedies are mentioned,  somebody throws in the ‘snake oil’ criticism like modern doctors are the only intelligent educated people who know what they are doing.


You’re welcome PVC!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Making it legal means you can do it without worrying about being a criminal.
> 
> I made the choice?  _I couldn't have made the choice if it wasn't available._



That's like saying _I couldn't have made the choice to throw a rock through a window if it wasn't available.
_
Take responsibility for yourself. Don't blame your government for allowing something you personally have trouble with.



> I guess you don't understand human nature. We are inclined to become addicted. If it's not available you won't try it.



Adults are expected to make informed choices themselves.  

I guess you don't understand human nature either. Since you KNOW we are "inclined to become addicted",,, why did you go to the casino in the first place?  Don't you understand human nature?

I have no more to say on this view of yours. You may have the last word and I'm good with agreeing to disagree.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> That's like saying _I couldn't have made the choice to throw a rock through a window if it wasn't available.
> _
> Take responsibility for yourself. Don't blame your government for allowing something you personally have trouble with.
> 
> ...



Those are lofty ideals you quote for humans but that's why the medical system is overloaded and the jails are full.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2019)

I have no strong feelings about marijuana, medicinal or otherwise. I've never used it and probably never will, although I suppose it does exist as a medical possibility if needed.

But I have to wonder, if this particular plant hadn't achieved its symbolic status and its cachet during the 60's, would it even be a subject of interest, any more than any other drug?  There are thousands of drugs out there, many of them addictive, many of them useful against diseases if they don't fall into the wrong hands, etc. Yet only this one seems to arouse such angry arguments, usually along political lines.

Do we hear people arguing about oxycontin, or Eliquis? What about the medical use of morphine?  And what about all those holistic drugs?  Have most of us even heard of them?  No, it's always this one. Howcum?

And yes, many of the arguments for and against its use do also apply to alcohol.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 27, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I have no strong feelings about marijuana, medicinal or otherwise. I've never used it and probably never will, although I suppose it does exist as a medical possibility if needed.
> 
> But I have to wonder, if this particular plant hadn't achieved its symbolic status and its cachet during the 60's, would it even be a subject of interest, any more than any other drug?  There are thousands of drugs out there, many of them addictive, many of them useful against diseases if they don't fall into the wrong hands, etc. Yet only this one seems to arouse such angry arguments, usually along political lines.
> 
> ...



I only tried it once and it freaked me out but I am interested in the medical for pain relief..without the high.

I do know though that if I ever get a terminal diagnosis I’ll be using everything that I can get my hands on so I don’t have to face reality or pain in my dying days.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 27, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I have no strong feelings about marijuana, medicinal or otherwise. I've never used it and probably never will, although I suppose it does exist as a medical possibility if needed.
> 
> But I have to wonder, if this particular plant hadn't achieved its symbolic status and its cachet during the 60's, would it even be a subject of interest, any more than any other drug?  There are thousands of drugs out there, many of them addictive, many of them useful against diseases if they don't fall into the wrong hands, etc. Yet only this one seems to arouse such angry arguments, usually along political lines.
> 
> ...



I agree with your thoughts.  If it hadn't been for the 'naughty" side of marijuana, it WOULD most likely slide into line with all of the other medicinal drugs that have come along to help people with various illnesses.  

It always interests me to hear that many folks who speak so harshly about "grass" and the problems that arise from it's use, think nothing of swilling down a 6 pack at the family get together or can't go a night without the glass or two of wine with the evening meal.  Even being aware of the horrendous problems caused by alcohol use down through the years.  Still, they can't make the allowance for people who use marijuana for medical problems or even for recreational use, as they do with alcohol, only focusing on the potential for addiction.  Makes one wonder?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> *Take responsibility for yourself.* Don't blame your government for allowing something you personally have trouble with.
> 
> Adults are expected to make informed choices *themselves*.



I completely agree Rose.  We should take responsibility for our own actions and not depend on the government to take everything away from us to 'protect' us, like putting paint thinner on the top shelf so the toddler who can't make his own reasonable decisions doesn't drink it.  The weakest of people can usually get help in overcoming their addictions no matter what they may be, the rest of the population can enjoy everything in moderation with no issues.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 27, 2019)

Why are the police chiefs against it?  Are doctors for it for recreational use?  Would you give it to your kids?  Would you like your kids to grow up without using it?

Is it harmful in any way to your health.  If you smoke it is it good for you?  

Marijuana has a criminal element to it.  Black market sellers try to get kids hooked and they do.

It affects the brain.  Same as alcohol.

This purporting to claim it's the be all and end all to all the problems is amusing.

When I was only twelve years old I told my baseball team that they should quit smoking if they want to be good ball players.

At the time doctors were promoting advertisements touting it's qualities.

Will we never learn?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> That's fine by me.  I can see by your posts that you are hopelessly hooked on marijuana as if it's the greatest invention since sliced bread.
> 
> It's a drug and it's harmful to the brain.  I'm not grossly uneducated about the subject.  I have studied it for years. You are the one that is uneducated on the subject that's why you are grossly overly supporting it.
> 
> ...



How can you tell by my posts that I am hopelessly hooked on it? Never have I encouraged anyone to do marijuana. If you see any such posts of mine then please point them out . 

I find your next statement that I’m uneducated on the subject grossly ridiculous altogether. 
Yes I FULLY support the use of marijuana to responsible adults.

Where have I ever said that I wasn’t addicted to it? Nowhere have I ever stated that. There have been times when I have been addicted to it. 

Yes I most certainly DO fully support the use of it with ....... wait for it...... RESPONIBLE ADULTS!

From your posts you have already proven that you aren’t responsible. In over 45 year of use I’ve never once been in trouble with the law. I’ve been licensed to use and grow for years. Both of my doctors ( only had two since 2001 ) support the idea of my use. My prescription isn’t a large one but if I wanted a larger prescription, I could certainly get one. I’ve also been licensed to grow for others and never once had any problems. 

Not that it is anybody’s business but you’d be surprised at how little cannabis I actually use. 
In the morning with some herbal tea I will use a fraction of a gram. It is enough to settle my nerves. Then I go about my day. 
Later on in the day after a meal I might add some coconut oil that’s infused with the medicine to my evening tea but I make sure I’m not going to drive or I have a gingersnap or two. It’s a nice mellow high and I most certainly speak intelligently. 

Most people that try it for the first time , do so irresponsibly, including myself. I later educated myself about the subject while getting a degree in this field so that I ‘could’ actually medicate myself RESPONSIBLY for all my symptoms and disorders which are many. It’s the only prescription I’m on and even with it being legal in Canada I will continue to be a licensed grower. 

Once again though,..... I will forgive your ignorance and rudeness towards me. 

You have yourself a wonderful day there Camper :hatlaugh:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

PVC said:


> Does anybody here know if it's true that it is not addictive, I fear that the most?  I have some lower back pain and don't know if it's arthritis, so would not mind trying a few drops of the CBD that I bought for my elderly cat if it's not addictive.





Keesha said:


> I think a lot depends on the strain , the amount and how it’s used.
> You can get low THC strains that are  helpful for physical pain. Then you can get high percentage THC and if you used the latter often then YES there definitely IS an addictive factor.
> 
> If you smoke it everyday you have a bigger chance of getting addicted to not only the THC but the very habit of smoking.
> ...



A refresher about the addictive factor which I wrote about.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 27, 2019)

DaveA said:


> *can't go a night without the glass or two of wine with the evening meal *



I drink about 8oz of red wine most every night with my main meal.  I was born in Italy and even as a toddler my mother would give me little sips of red wine, Italians consider wine healthy.  In fact, though, as to the total alcohol consumption, the US ranks 48 in total alcohol consumption and Italy ranks 87.  The ''drunkest'' countries are in east Europe, Belarus is the top one.

I drink wine with my meal because they claim that red wine keeps the arteries healthier.  It could be just PR to help the wine industry, but I have read that the majority of centenarians have a small glass of alcohol at night, most drink spirits or red wine.  Most things are okay as long as done in moderation, alcohol is one of those things.  And even sex!  I never approved of pot because I thought it was addictive and they always show them acting goofy.  But, I now in my old age have constant lower back pain and the day will come when I will start using CBD oil (not the other kind, THC?), so far I'm just doing stretches when the pain gets unbearable and it helps a little.  I hate taking ANY kind of medicine and at 76 do not take any, except for rare ear infections every few years.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_alcohol_consumption_per_capita


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 27, 2019)

Kesha you are overly sensitive and I don't need your forgiveness.

I have done nothing wrong.

Im opposed to legalizing marijuana in Canada for recreational purposes.

We have enough problems with alcohol and street drugs. It's an epidemic sucking up police and medical resources.

Medicinal by prescription has been available.  

So it's not like we are holding back from treating pain.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 27, 2019)

PVC said:


> I drink about 8oz of red wine most every night with my main meal.  I was born in Italy and even as a toddler my mother would give me little sips of red wine, Italians consider wine healthy.  In fact, though, as to the total alcohol consumption, the US ranks 48 in total alcohol consumption and Italy ranks 87.  The ''drunkest'' countries are in east Europe, Belarus is the top one.
> 
> I drink wine with my meal because they claim that red wine keeps the arteries healthier.  It could be just PR to help the wine industry, but I have read that the majority of centenarians have a small glass of alcohol at night, most drink spirits or red wine.  Most things are okay as long as done in moderation, alcohol is one of those things.  And even sex!  I never approved of pot because I thought it was addictive and they always show them acting goofy.  But, I now in my old age have constant lower back pain and the day will come when I will start using CBD oil (not the other kind, THC?), so far I'm just doing stretches when the pain gets unbearable and it helps a little.  I hate taking ANY kind of medicine and at 76 do not take any, except for rare ear infections every few years.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_alcohol_consumption_per_capita



Right on. Even coffee is addictive.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Kesha you are overly sensitive and I don't need your forgiveness.
> 
> I have done nothing wrong.
> 
> ...


You went from debating marijuana to personal attacks on my character implying and assuming things that  you were WRONG about. 

Once again you are judging my character claiming I’m overly sensitive. 
So now I’m a sensitive uneducated drug addict.:shrug:?

Can you see where I am going with this? 
You can be as opposed to Canada legalizing marijuana as you want, the fact of the matter  is, that it is. 
Marijuana being illegal was sucking up more police resources than anything else. 
Once again, there has never been a recorded case of death from the use of marijuana. EVER!!
Zero! Nada! 

How many deaths each year are alcohol related ?
How many deaths per year are cigarette related?
How many deaths per year are from prescribed dangerous narcotics?

That in itself speaks volumes?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

And besides which, this thread isn’t about Canada legalizing cannabis, it’s about Florida becoming legal. 
Perhaps you could write  letters to the state of Florida in protest.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 27, 2019)

You said you wouldn't discuss it anymore.

You forgot?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> You said you wouldn't discuss it anymore.
> 
> You forgot?


No. You couldn’t / wouldn’t answer my questions because you knew your information was all fabricated by you AND I wanted to let you know you were unfairly assaulting my character, which you already knew. 

I don’t forget much Camper and I’m still not adding the 6. 
That I’ll never forget. :lol:


----------



## gumbud (Mar 27, 2019)

Camper you have expressed many thoughts on this topic but scant evidence - whereas Keesha [who you are attacking personally by the way - and that is often a sign of loss of control or habitual thinking?] has given you numerous pieces of evidence and facts. For you to add weight to your arguments [without the need to constantly insult a person] you do need to provide evidence [ research that is] of your own - otherwise you loose by an easy knock out?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2019)

> I guess you don't understand human nature.  We are inclined to become addicted.  If it's not available you won't try it.



Gosh, how about all the people who are addicted to eating chocolate? Many of them are already obese and the chocolate is making it worse. And it contributes to the diabetes epidemic. 

So, chocolate should be banned, right?  As you just said, Camper, if it isn't available, people won't eat it.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 28, 2019)

gumbud said:


> Camper you have expressed many thoughts on this topic but scant evidence - whereas Keesha [who you are attacking personally by the way - and that is often a sign of loss of control or habitual thinking?] has given you numerous pieces of evidence and facts. For you to add weight to your arguments [without the need to constantly insult a person] you do need to provide evidence [ research that is] of your own - otherwise you loose by an easy knock out?



This is an adult forum.  If you are overly sensitive to criticism you should look for another venue.

I have experienced among friends and others the devastating effects of addiction to drugs and alcohol. Our emergency services in our city are overtaxed with daily incidents requiring medical care and police action.  I don't make that stuff up.

If enough people break the law then legalize it and suddenly all the problems will disappear?  

Now try telling me sucking in smoke is good for you.  

Excerpt with link:
*The use of marijuana is not only harmful to the pot smoker himself. He can also become a risk to society.*

*Research clearly shows that marijuana has the potential to cause problems in daily life. A study of 129 college students found that, among those who smoked the drug at least 27 of the 30 days before being surveyed, critical skills related to attention, *memory*, and learning were seriously diminished. A study of postal workers found that employees who tested positive for marijuana had 55% more accidents, 85% more injuries and a 75% increase in being absent from work.*

*In Australia, a study found that cannabis intoxication was responsible for 4.3% of driver fatalities.*


https://www.drugfreeworld.org/drugfacts/marijuana/behind-the-smoke-screen.html


----------



## gumbud (Mar 28, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> This is an adult forum.  If you are overly sensitive to criticism you should look for another venue.
> 
> I have experienced among friends and others the devastating effects of addiction to drugs and alcohol. Our emergency services in our city are overtaxed with daily incidents requiring medical care and police action.  I don't make that stuff up.
> 
> ...



Hi camper - do you happen to be a member of the Church of Scientology? - because the url you provided links to the drugfreeworld.org a subsidiary branch of the church. The C of Scientology has been well researched and studied and found to have significantly faulty practices in which it rips of many thousands of dollars of gullible clients?  https://www.businessinsider.com/scientology-costs-leah-remini-recap-episode-3-2016-12/?r=AU&IR=T.

at the bottom of the url page you provided there are four references cited no 36-39 ; where are the rest is this a cover up? AND what relationship do these references have to your dialogue - this is not the scientific way to provide ' a supposedly evidence based document'

Sounds like you yourself are highly biased and therefore not unnaturally are using biased organisations and references in an attempt to support your biased view?  would you care to elucidate?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2019)

L





Camper6 said:


> Don't be so content with legalizing anything.
> 
> I never gambled before.  It was legalized and we now have a casino in the city.
> 
> I am addicted.  What do I need it for?





Keesha said:


> So you’re blaming the government because you made the choice to gamble over and over again ?:shrug:
> Whats that got to do with the topic?


I was the first to notice you blaming the government for your addictions. You state that you wouldn’t have tried it if it wasn’t legal, which like others have stated, shows lack of self control. People who greatly  lack self control shouldn’t drink or do any drugs. Drugs and alcohol should be used responsibly by responsible adults. 



PVC said:


> I agree, the government didn't put a gun to Camper's head and demand that he start gambling.  What if they put a cliff near your house, would you go jump off it and blame the government?  You have free will.





Camper6 said:


> Making it legal means you can do it without worrying about being a criminal.
> 
> I made the choice?  I couldn't have made the choice if it wasn't available.


And HERE are your very words. So as long as it’s legal and you don’t have to feel like a criminal, that’s good enough for you. 



Camper6 said:


> I guess you don't understand human nature.  We are inclined to become addicted.  If it's not available you won't try it.
> 
> I didn't blame the government.  What I said was don't be too thrilled with legalizing marijuana.
> 
> .


Yes you did blame the government. Please refer to YOUR first post I quoted. Your very words in blacks& white.



PVC said:


> By the way, Camper, I have two casinos about 6 miles from me and I've only visited one once.  I'm just not into gambling and never was.





Camper6 said:


> Of course you weren't addicted to gambling.  And I'm not addicted to smoking.  Tried it once.  Hated it.  But it's legal.
> How about alcohol?  Don't we have enough problems without adding one more?


When PVC also pointed out that she has legal casinos near here and she’s not addicted, here was your answer. 
You spout out all this BS and never answer any questions people ask you 


Keesha said:


> Cigarettes have nothing to do with this conversation.
> Casinos have nothing to do with this.





Camper6 said:


> Yes they do.  We are talking about legalizing marijuana, therefore there is a comparison to be made if you want to talk about addiction.  At one time gambling was illegal. Tobacco has always been with us and the harmful effects on health are completely obvious. The social problems caused by addiction of all kinds are astounding except for those in denial.


Here you are making comparisons between tobacco and marijuana. Tobacco cause cancer. Marijuana doesn’t and has been known by some professionals to cure it. 
You also make comparisons between alcohol and marijuana. Once again, they are completely different. Alcohol can cause death if overly consumed. There have been thousands if not millions of people who have died from it. Marijuana ..... NONE!



Camper6 said:


> _The amount of people who are suddenly going to try marijuana for the simple fact that it’s legal is slim to none.
> 
> _That's nonsense.  They are lining up to buy it now.  You are kidding yourself if you think it's only previous users.


The amount of people lining up to buy marijuana is 99% from people who are / were already users. Instead of hooking up with their local drug dealer, and not sure what they are actually getting, they decided to check out a store with multiple strains to choose from. That way they can get a strain that is more suitable to them. 



RadishRose said:


> That's like saying _I couldn't have made the choice to throw a rock through a window if it wasn't available.
> _Take responsibility for yourself. Don't blame your government for allowing something you personally have trouble with.
> Adults are expected to make informed choices themselves.
> I guess you don't understand human nature either. Since you KNOW we are "inclined to become addicted",,, why did you go to the casino in the first place?  Don't you understand human nature?
> I have no more to say on this view of yours. You may have the last word and I'm good with agreeing to disagree.


Then RaddishRose points out your illogical nonsense. Adults ARE expected to make informed decisions. People who lack this ability should NOT be using. It’s a good thing you decided to decline using marijuana. You aren’t responsible enough.


Camper6 said:


> Those are lofty ideals you quote for humans but that's why the medical system is overloaded and the jails are full.


Being responsible is a ‘LOFTY idea.’ :shrug:



SeaBreeze said:


> I completely agree Rose.  We should take responsibility for our own actions and not depend on the government to take everything away from us to 'protect' us, like putting paint thinner on the top shelf so the toddler who can't make his own reasonable decisions doesn't drink it.  The weakest of people can usually get help in overcoming their addictions no matter what they may be, the rest of the population can enjoy everything in moderation with no issues.


Even Seabreeze joins in and agrees with RaddishRose, PVC and I.



Camper6 said:


> Why are the police chiefs against it?  Are doctors for it for recreational use?  Would you give it to your kids?  Would you like your kids to grow up without using it?
> Is it harmful in any way to your health.  If you smoke it is it good for you?
> Marijuana has a criminal element to it.  Black market sellers try to get kids hooked and they do.
> It affects the brain.  Same as alcohol.
> ...


It does NOT affect the brain like alcohol. If it did you would have read about the thousands of deaths it’s caused but the fact of the matter is, there isn’t because it’s nothing like alcohol. 
You complain about the black market trying to get kids addicted to it. Isn’t this a comment FOR legalization then. Surely the government won’t be trying to get kids hooked on it or other harsher drugs.


Camper6 said:


> Kesha you are overly sensitive and I don't need your forgiveness.
> I have done nothing wrong.


 How do you figure I am the one being sensitive? Just because I disagree with you? The only reason why you are picking on me is because I’m the only one here admitting to doing it. I have no reason to lie. 
You have at least 6 other people disagreeing with you but I noticed you didn’t suggest any of them were ‘sensitive.’ 



Camper6 said:


> Right on. Even coffee is addictive.


Yes even coffee is addictive. Food can be addictive. Over the counter drugs can be addictive. Apparently mouth wash can be addictive. Sugar is addictive and ruins kids teeth. Should the government ban ALL things that could be potentially addictive to us humans OR should the government allow us to become RESPONSIBLE ADULTS.



gumbud said:


> Camper you have expressed many thoughts on this topic but scant evidence - whereas Keesha [who you are attacking personally by the way - and that is often a sign of loss of control or habitual thinking?] has given you numerous pieces of evidence and facts. For you to add weight to your arguments [without the need to constantly insult a person] you do need to provide evidence [ research that is] of your own - otherwise you loose by an easy knock out?


Now Gumbud also notices your personal attacks. He must be sensitive too huh?


Sunny said:


> Gosh, how about all the people who are addicted to eating chocolate? Many of them are already obese and the chocolate is making it worse. And it contributes to the diabetes epidemic.
> So, chocolate should be banned, right?  As you just said, Camper, if it isn't available, people won't eat it.


Yes should chocolate be banned for our protection? Perhaps Sunny is being too sensitive. She disagrees with you also. 



Camper6 said:


> This is an adult forum.  If you are overly sensitive to criticism you should look for another venue.
> 
> I have experienced among friends and others the devastating effects of addiction to drugs and alcohol. Our emergency services in our city are overtaxed with daily incidents requiring medical care and police action.  I don't make that stuff up.
> 
> ...



This IS an adult forum. Adults who SHOULD have self control. If you have no self control and need to have the government BAN things that could be ‘potentially’ dangerous for you , then you probably shouldn’t leave your house  without supervision. 

NOTE: Drugs and alcohol aren’t for whimps or irresponsible people. If you have no self control and are easily addicted to substances, then marijuana is NOT for you. 

Camper made a very wise decision to not JUST SAY NO! :yes:

Pleeeease!!raying:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2019)

gumbud said:


> Hi camper - do you happen to be a member of the Church of Scientology? - because the url you provided links to the drugfreeworld.org a subsidiary branch of the church. The C of Scientology has been well researched and studied and found to have significantly faulty practices in which it rips of many thousands of dollars of gullible clients?  https://www.businessinsider.com/scientology-costs-leah-remini-recap-episode-3-2016-12/?r=AU&IR=T.
> 
> at the bottom of the url page you provided there are four references cited no 36-39 ; where are the rest is this a cover up? AND what relationship do these references have to your dialogue - this is not the scientific way to provide ' a supposedly evidence based document'
> 
> Sounds like you yourself are highly biased and therefore not unnaturally are using biased organisations and references in an attempt to support your biased view?  would you care to elucidate?


This is his years of research :lofl: :getit:


----------



## norman (Mar 28, 2019)

:lofl:*I have never met a successful person who smoked weed every day, and I have met a lot of people.  If we all start smoking weed in 100 years or so, we will be living in tents, but we won't be worried about taxes, fighting traffic on the interstate, $1200 a month house payments, paying off college tuition loans and repairs on the BMW.   Just say in..*


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 28, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Gosh, how about all the people who are addicted to eating chocolate? Many of them are already obese and the chocolate is making it worse. And it contributes to the diabetes epidemic.
> 
> So, chocolate should be banned, right?  As you just said, Camper, if it isn't available, people won't eat it.



If you don't mind me saying so that's a dumb correlation.  Chocolate is not a drug that has to be prescribed by a doctor or legislated to be made legal.

You can become obese and unhealthy eating anything in excess.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 28, 2019)

Nope. I'm not a member of the Church of Scientology.  I'm presenting an alternative view. The first one I came to.

Are they wrong?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Nope. I'm not a member of the Church of Scientology.  I'm presenting an alternative view. The first one I came to.
> 
> Are they wrong?


Why don’t you use the years worth of research you have done on the subject like you claimed?:shrug:


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 28, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Why don’t you use the years worth of research you have done on the subject like you claimed?:shrug:



I prefer to refer to experts who have.  The question I asked was.  Were they wrong?


----------



## gumbud (Mar 28, 2019)

were who wrong?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> That's fine by me.  I can see by your posts that you are hopelessly hooked on marijuana as if it's the greatest invention since sliced bread.
> 
> It's a drug and it's harmful to the brain.  I'm not grossly uneducated about the subject.  I have studied it for years. You are the one that is uneducated on the subject that's why you are grossly overly supporting it.
> 
> ...


Here is where you state that I am uneducated on the subject and that you have studied it for years. Since you are the one debating that there’s nothing good about it , then you need to put in information that proves your point. 
You have yet to do that. 



Camper6 said:


> I prefer to refer to experts who have.  The question I asked was.  Were they wrong?


Ok so refer to them and give us the reasons for your disapproval. 
Thats what I did. I took a course ( degree ) in Biology, a course in holistic nutrition, as well as two courses on healing with herbs. Cannabis was part of the curriculum. 
After that I studied it independently through the many books printed, as well as information from experts online. 
I’ve also experimented independently with it for decades , including growing it for myself and others licensed by Health Canada and am willing to speak openly, honestly and candidly about my findings. I’d match the strain they needed for their specific disorders and found the work to be most rewarding. At one point in time I was growing  17 different strains. 

So for all the information you post that corresponds with the claims that you made, I will do the same , like I have been doing all along. 

That’s what makes a fair debate otherwise it’s just you flapping at the gums posting about a subject you know nothing about yet are passionately against it. Reading through your posts, you seem to be the sensitive one. 

I have asked you several questions and so have others which you have conveniently avoided and then when you finally randomly pick the first information you find online, ask us if it is wrong. 

YOU were the one who claimed to know lots about the subject and studied it for years. 
Surely you must know whether the information is true or not before you decide to post it as evidence ?:shrug:


----------



## ronk (Mar 28, 2019)

Legalizing Marijuana sounds like a nice idea. Right now it's a gamble. It makes no sense if your state legalizes it, but the Federal government does not. I don't want to take a chance.


----------



## gumbud (Mar 28, 2019)

ronk said:


> Legalizing Marijuana sounds like a nice idea. Right now it's a gamble. It makes no sense if your state legalizes it, but the Federal government does not. I don't want to take a chance.



And you trust the Federal government - why do you trust them - they're archaic!


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 28, 2019)

gumbud said:


> were who wrong?



The link who else. Attacking the source instead of the content.


----------



## gumbud (Mar 28, 2019)

what source - the unreliable one?? oh the church of the scientology - yes seen that and commented - rubbish!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2019)

If the tree is rotten, I question the fruit.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes because all information from cults is 100% truthful & accurate.. :shrug:
Now drink your purple koolaid.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> The link who else. Attacking the source instead of the content.



You failed miserably Camper. I know it’s difficult to admit:grin:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2019)

> If you don't mind me saying so that's a dumb correlation.  Chocolate is  not a drug that has to be prescribed by a doctor or legislated to be  made legal.
> 
> You can become obese and unhealthy eating anything in excess.



Um, Camper, that chocolate thing was a JOKE!  It was meant to be satirical. But in its way, it does make a point. Your way of dealing with a substance that MIGHT be harmful if used in excess is to have the government just ban that substance. My satirical suggestion about chocolate was meant to show how absurd that idea is.

Now, some substances are so toxic, with few if any known benefits, that they should be banned. Some of those lethal opiates floating around come to mind. Heroin, fentanyl, etc. But marijuana (and yes, chocolate) are usually not fatal, do not incite crime, and apparently both give much pleasure to people. So why throw out the baby with the bath water?


----------



## norman (Mar 29, 2019)

*​Just wondering, has anyone here smoked weed? *


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2019)

_


Sunny said:



			Um, Camper, that chocolate thing was a JOKE!  It was meant to be satirical. But in its way, it does make a point. Your way of dealing with a substance that MIGHT be harmful if used in excess is to have the government just ban that substance. My satirical suggestion about chocolate was meant to show how absurd that idea is.
		
Click to expand...

_


Sunny said:


> I never said that.
> 
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2019)

norman said:


> *​Just wondering, has anyone here smoked weed? *



I'm sure! I have, for one.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2019)

gumbud said:


> Hi camper - do you happen to be a member of the Church of Scientology? - because the url you provided links to the drugfreeworld.org a subsidiary branch of the church. The C of Scientology has been well researched and studied and found to have significantly faulty practices in which it rips of many thousands of dollars of gullible clients?  https://www.businessinsider.com/scientology-costs-leah-remini-recap-episode-3-2016-12/?r=AU&IR=T.
> 
> at the bottom of the url page you provided there are four references cited no 36-39 ; where are the rest is this a cover up? AND what relationship do these references have to your dialogue - this is not the scientific way to provide ' a supposedly evidence based document'
> 
> Sounds like you yourself are highly biased and therefore not unnaturally are using biased organisations and references in an attempt to support your biased view?  would you care to elucidate?



Oh yes I am highly biased against smoking period whether it's tobacco or weed.

If the argument is against using biased organizations then I have already explained.  I picked the first site I came to.  If you have an argument about that then counteract the article instead of claiming I picked it for biased purposes.  So what in the article is not correct?

No matter what site I would have picked someone would claim it's biased because they support legalizing marijuana.  I don't and I'm honest about it.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm sure! I have, for one.



Legally?


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2019)

gumbud said:


> what source - the unreliable one?? oh the church of the scientology - yes seen that and commented - rubbish!



Your opinion that it is rubbish is your opinion.  But you don't back up your argument.  Anyone can say it's rubbish.  I say legalizing marijuana for recreation purposes is rubbish.  

I can give you multiple sites other than the one I provided.  Your answer will be the same no matter what.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2019)

norman said:


> *​Just wondering, has anyone here smoked weed? *



Of course.  Can't you tell just by reading the posts?


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Um, Camper, that chocolate thing was a JOKE!  It was meant to be satirical. But in its way, it does make a point. Your way of dealing with a substance that MIGHT be harmful if used in excess is to have the government just ban that substance. My satirical suggestion about chocolate was meant to show how absurd that idea is.
> 
> Now, some substances are so toxic, with few if any known benefits, that they should be banned. Some of those lethal opiates floating around come to mind. Heroin, fentanyl, etc. But marijuana (and yes, chocolate) are usually not fatal, do not incite crime, and apparently both give much pleasure to people. So why throw out the baby with the bath water?



Sunny the connection to crime is well noted.  So you are wrong on that matter.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Legally?



NO!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2019)

> Sunny the connection to crime is well noted.  So you are wrong on that matter.



It is?  Some facts, please?  I've never heard of any such connection, except the one that makes it a "crime" to use it when it is banned.  But what other crime is marijuana connected to, outside of the fact that our laws make it "criminal" to use or sell it ?  If you can show me some reliable proof that such is the case, I will admit that you're right.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> NO!



So why legalize it if it's so readily available?


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sunny said:


> It is?  Some facts, please?  I've never heard of any such connection, except the one that makes it a "crime" to use it when it is banned.  But what other crime is marijuana connected to, outside of the fact that our laws make it "criminal" to use or sell it ?  If you can show me some reliable proof that such is the case, I will admit that you're right.



Selling it when it's not legal.  Buying it when it's not legal.  What other facts do you need.  Breaking the law means it's a crime.

Selling it to minors especially can get you a jail term.

_Marijuana possession remains a federal offense, and the federal law applies to offenses committed on federal property, which includes the Capitol grounds and the mall within DC, as well as all national parks and military property nationwide, and other land under federal control._

_Federal law also applies to offenses involving interstate commerce and importation from other countries._


https://norml.org/laws/item/federal-penalties-2


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2019)

Florida, condo and apartment haven. But does one want to live in one where the neighbors regularly smoke pot although it be legal. 

Sorry but pot smoke/odor is just as much a stence as cigarette smoke.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 29, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You failed miserably Camper. I know it’s difficult to admit:grin:



Now that's a joke.

You can't even remember what you post.


----------



## gumbud (Mar 29, 2019)

movin on ; movin on - let's go and find some SERIOUS researchers!!:nose-pick:


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Don't be so content with legalizing anything.
> 
> I never gambled before.  It was legalized and we now have a casino in the city.
> 
> I am addicted.  What do I need it for?





Keesha said:


> So you’re blaming the government because you made the choice to gamble over and over again ?:shrug:
> Whats that got to do with the topic?


You forgot you wrote this and I keep having to remind you.  Yes you blamed our government for the fact that you have no self control and are addicted.



PVC said:


> I agree, the government didn't put a gun to Camper's head and demand that he start gambling.  What if they put a cliff near your house, would you go jump off it and blame the government?  You have free will.


No the government has nothing to do with Camper’s irresponsible decision.



Camper6 said:


> Making it legal means you can do it without worrying about being a criminal.
> 
> I made the choice?  I couldn't have made the choice if it wasn't available.


Here once again you blame the government for your bad decisions by saying if I wasn’t legal you wouldn’t have done it. Again you display no self control. 



Camper6 said:


> If you don't mind me saying so that's a dumb correlation.  Chocolate is not a drug that has to be prescribed by a doctor or legislated to be made legal.
> 
> You can become obese and unhealthy eating anything in excess.


Sunny used the sugar as an example of how silly your logic is. You claimed that you couldn’t get addicted to the substance if it wasn’t legal so many of us showed examples of things that were addictive  AND legal proving it’s not up to the government to control what substances we use and or abuse. Many people abuse sugar with devastating results but it’s still legal. The only people who have a problem with it are those with a lack of self control. 



Camper6 said:


> Kesha you are overly sensitive and I don't need your forgiveness.
> 
> I have done nothing wrong.
> 
> ...


Once again Camper, this thread isn’t about Canada legalizing recreational marijuana. It’s about Florida legalizing medicinal marijuana. Please STICK to the topic!



Keesha said:


> And besides which, this thread isn’t about Canada legalizing cannabis, it’s about Florida becoming legal.
> Perhaps you could write  letters to the state of Florida in protest.





Sunny said:


> Gosh, how about all the people who are addicted to eating chocolate? Many of them are already obese and the chocolate is making it worse. And it contributes to the diabetes epidemic.
> 
> So, chocolate should be banned, right?  As you just said, Camper, if it isn't available, people won't eat it.


Sunny’s post made perfect sense. 



Camper6 said:


> This is an adult forum.  If you are overly sensitive to criticism you should look for another venue.
> 
> I have experienced among friends and others the devastating effects of addiction to drugs and alcohol. Our emergency services in our city are overtaxed with daily incidents requiring medical care and police action.  I don't make that stuff up.


I have also experienced amongst friends and others , the devastating effects of addiction to drugs and alcohol . Our emergency services ARE over taxed with daily incidents and police action. VERY TRUE! How many of these serious incidents are due to marijuana? Since not one person has ever had a fatality using marijuana, it obviously isn’t THAT drug but ALL the other drugs out there. The drugs made by humans kill hundreds daily. 

At least you got one thing right but this claim goes against your dispute, not for it, like some of your other claims. 



Camper6 said:


> Nope. I'm not a member of the Church of Scientology.  I'm presenting an alternative view. The first one I came to.
> 
> Are they wrong?


 So after all your years worth of researching this subject, you made the decision to pick the first article you came to and then you have the nerve to ask US to verify it for you?



Keesha said:


> Why don’t you use the years worth of research you have done on the subject like you claimed?:shrug:


Why you ask? Because he hasn’t studied it for years. The proof is in his posts. ‘His’ referencing to you Camper. 


Camper6 said:


> I prefer to refer to experts who have.  The question I asked was.  Were they wrong?


In your opinion, religious cult leaders are experts in marijuana. 
That says it all Camper. It’s no wonder you are confused and have your facts all messed up. You believe everything you read online is true.:laugh:



Camper6 said:


> The link who else. Attacking the source instead of the content.


Questioning references is part of responsible researching but of course you are not interested in accurate research. You’re ok with just picking the first article you find. 



gumbud said:


> what source - the unreliable one?? oh the church of the scientology - yes seen that and commented - rubbish!





RadishRose said:


> If the tree is rotten, I question the fruit.





Sunny said:


> Um, Camper, that chocolate thing was a JOKE!  It was meant to be satirical. But in its way, it does make a point. Your way of dealing with a substance that MIGHT be harmful if used in excess is to have the government just ban that substance. My satirical suggestion about chocolate was meant to show how absurd that idea is.
> 
> Now, some substances are so toxic, with few if any known benefits, that they should be banned. Some of those lethal opiates floating around come to mind. Heroin, fentanyl, etc. But marijuana (and yes, chocolate) are usually not fatal, do not incite crime, and apparently both give much pleasure to people. So why throw out the baby with the bath water?


Exactly. Great post. I have no idea why Camper compares marijuana to fatally harmful drugs. It makes no sense but none of his posts makes sense as others have noted.


norman said:


> *​Just wondering, has anyone here smoked weed? *


This conversation sounds like something from high school students. 


Camper6 said:


> Oh yes I am highly biased against smoking period whether it's tobacco or weed.
> 
> If the argument is against using biased organizations then I have already explained.  I picked the first site I came to.  If you have an argument about that then counteract the article instead of claiming I picked it for biased purposes.  So what in the article is not correct?
> 
> No matter what site I would have picked someone would claim it's biased because they support legalizing marijuana.  I don't and I'm honest about it.


How do you know we would have claimed any other information as bias if you picked it? Out of all the years of research you did on this topic, you chose to randomly pick the first thing you found online. If this is how you do your research, then it’s no wonder you are confused.


Camper6 said:


> Legally?


What difference does it make?



Camper6 said:


> Your opinion that it is rubbish is your opinion.  But you don't back up your argument.  Anyone can say it's rubbish.  I say legalizing marijuana for recreation purposes is rubbish.
> 
> I can give you multiple sites other than the one I provided.  Your answer will be the same no matter what.


 Once again , the subject isn’t about legalizing marijuana for recreational purposes. The subject is about Florida legalizing medical marijuana. Please stick to the subject Camper. 



Camper6 said:


> Of course.  Can't you tell just by reading the posts?


No! Can you? I can’t tell from reading any of the posts, who has smoked marijuana. I would have guessed you from all your distraction and confused posts 



Camper6 said:


> Sunny the connection to crime is well noted.  So you are wrong on that matter.


Please show proof of your comment. What connection is there?



Sunny said:


> It is?  Some facts, please?  I've never heard of any such connection, except the one that makes it a "crime" to use it when it is banned.  But what other crime is marijuana connected to, outside of the fact that our laws make it "criminal" to use or sell it ?  If you can show me some reliable proof that such is the case, I will admit that you're right.


Thats ALL he’s got. People have used it when it wasn’t legal. 



Camper6 said:


> So why legalize it if it's so readily available?


So that it can be controlled and monitored responsibly. That was one of YOUR complaints was that the black market is selling to kids and getting them hooked. 



Camper6 said:


> Selling it when it's not legal.  Buying it when it's not legal.  What other facts do you need.  Breaking the law means it's a crime.
> 
> Selling it to minors especially can get you a jail term.
> 
> ...


 Yes people who used cannabis broke the law when it was illegal. 
So what? Black people started sitting at the front of the bus too. That was also illegal but was done. NOW people of ALL colour and ethnic diversity can sit wherever they want on the bus ALL BECAUSE OF ONE GUTSY woman. God bless her. God bless all the brave souls who fight for fair change. 



Camper6 said:


> Now that's a joke.
> 
> You can't even remember what you post.


What is it that I’m forgetting ? 
Whats hilarious about this is the lack of your ability to understand. 
Most of us here in this thread have had to go over things multiple times just for your benefit but you STILL don’t understand. 
Perhaps you have  some type of cognitive impairment? :shrug:


----------



## gumbud (Mar 30, 2019)

camper have you ever experience being tied up in knots?? - cos you just have - we'll untie you in about a weeks time meanwhile we've left a stash of hash to help you to relax a bit before you start your next discussion??   ps: don't set the place on fire!!


----------



## gumbud (Mar 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You forgot you wrote this and I keep having to remind you.  Yes you blamed our government for the fact that you are have no self control and are addicted.
> 
> 
> No the government has nothing to do with Camper’s irresponsible decision.
> ...



A scbolarly discourse if ever I read one - succint ;well thought out and discussed well!!


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2019)

gumbud said:


> camper have you ever experience being tied up in knots?? - cos you just have - we'll untie you in about a weeks time meanwhile we've left a stash of hash to help you to relax a bit before you start your next discussion??   ps: don't set the place on fire!!



Don't waste the hash on me.  I don't need it.  Save it for yourself and the rest of those who think it's great and are floating in misty visions and thoughts.  Have I ever experienced being tied up in knots?  No, is that part of the pot ritual?

None of you have the ability to debate a topic.  Instead what you do is discuss the poster instead of the topic.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2019)

gumbud said:


> And you trust the Federal government - why do you trust them - they're archaic!



So is the Constitution.

So let's see now, you are not happy with the law because the government is "archaic"?

Try using that argument in court.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Now that's a joke.
> 
> You can't even remember what you post.


YOU are the only person in this thread that can’t debate a topic.
Instead of adding information to your side of the debate you attack me once more but that’s what you have done in ALL these discussions and for the record Camper, I DO NOT smoke tobacco OR cannabis nor do I drink alcohol or do any illegal drugs. 

Heres a refresher course on the subject of why it was banned in the first place 


Why was Marijuana banned in the first place? Why are people still sent to prison for using it?


Most of us assume it’s because some professional , discovered it was more harmful than other drugs including tobacco and alcohol but that’s not at all what happened. 


When you go back in history and research the archives you’ll discover that cannabis was banned in 1930 and here’s why. 


In 1929 Harry Anslinger was put in charge of the Department of Prohibition in Washington D.C., but alcohol prohibition had been a disaster . Gangsters took over and alcohol became controlled by criminals which made prohibition even worse. 


https://timeline.com/harry-anslinger-racist-war-on-drugs-prison-industrial-complex-fb5cbc281189




Prohibition on alcohol ended but Anslinger was now in charge of a huge department with nothing to do. Up until this point in time he had stated that cannabis was NOT a dangerous drug and doesn’t harm people and that the very idea that it makes people violent is no more than an absurd fallacy. 


Since there was nothing for him to do in his prohibition department he decided to change his mind and demonized cannabis instead by announcing  to the public what would happen if they smoked it. 


First ....you’d fall into a delirious rage 
Second...you’ll be gripped by dreams of an erotic character 
Third.... you’ll lose the power of connected thought 
Finally ... you will reach insanity and it will turn you into a beast. 


This is when posters started being published and posted stating that people who use it have wild orgies, go instantly crazy and white women will wish to sleep with black men. Really? It’s never happened to me?:shrug: 


Anslinger became obsessed with a case in Florida where a boy hacked his family to death with an axe and decided to link this story with this use of cannabis to scare US citizens to death. 


What evidence did Anslinger have ? 
NONE! Zero!


He wrote to 30 leading scientists to find out if marijuana was dangerous and ask if there should be a ban. 29 of them wrote back with a report saying NO! He chose the ONE scientist that said yes and linked his findings with the axe murdering case to cause a pandemonium. Deliberately causing a country panic marijuana was banned in the US. 


The United States of America then told other countries that they needed to do the same. Most agreed but some countries didn’t including Mexico who decided that their drug policies should be run by doctors not governments. Their research showed that cannabis didn’t cause these problems so refused to ban it. The US was furious and ordered them to fall into line and when Mexico still refused they cut them off from life saving medical supplies and many people died. 
This is when Mexico launched its own drug war. 


Scientific evidence proves cannabis to be far safer than alcohol. Alcohol KILLS 40,000 people a year in the US alone.
Cannabis has never killed anyone at anytime in the entire world. 


A leading doctor, Michael Ball, worried about such drastic measures wrote to Anslinger stating that he had experimented with it and that it hadn’t done all the horrible things Anslinger had claimed. He said it only made him sleepy and suggested that more independent studies be done. Anslinger didn’t like this so cut off all funding for any  research of marijuana. 


For years many doctors approached Anslinger with evidence that he was wrong and would threaten that they were stepping in dangerous ground and should watch their mouths. 


Today, most of the world is still living with the ban on cannabis that Harry Anslinger introduced in a nation wide panic that followed Victor Licatas killing spree. 
The craziest thing is that Victor Licata never used cannabis. It was all fabricated to scare the general public and still works for some to this very day. 


It turns out that Victor Licata had some serious mental disorders and needed to be institutionalized but wasn’t. His psychiatrists never once mentioned a connection to marijuana regarding him.


https://timeline.com/this-axe-murderer-helped-make-weed-illegal-5696b480b16c




So does cannabis make people mad?


David Nutt is a Chief Advisor on Drugs with the British government explained that if cannabis causes psychosis in a straight forward way, then it would show up in a straight forward way. When cannabis use goes up, psychosis would go up and when cannabis use goes down , psychosis would go down but it doesn’t. 


From data taken from MANY countries this isn’t the case. In Britain alone cannabis use had shot up by 40% since 1960 but the rates in psychosis have remained steady; meaning they haven’t changed.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2019)

What is it that you are forgetting? 

Your post #32.



> You try to debate with me using misinformation , that I refuse to converse with you about this any further.



You are at post #94 now and still rambling away. You don't converse.  You rant.

Anything that affects the brain affects thinking.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> None of you have the ability to debate a topic.  Instead what you do is discuss the poster instead of the topic.


You HYPOCRITE! YOU are the one who doesn’t debate but attacks the poster. The very things you complain about the most are the exact things YOU are doing.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> What is it that you are forgetting?
> 
> Your post #32.
> 
> ...



Wrong. You CALL it ranting because YOU are losing miserably as everyone else in this thread has mentioned.
My posts are most informative which just pisses you off.
Thats MOST clear and I’m not the only one noticing it.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Wrong. You CALL it ranting because YOU are losing miserably as everyone else in this thread has mentioned.
> My posts are most informative which just pisses you off.
> Thats MOST clear and I’m not the only one noticing it.



I haven't lost a thing.  I'm still lucid trying to debate people that use mind altering drugs.

No you don't piss me off.  You disappoint me. Take a look at your posts.  You are awfully wordy and you go on and on and on repetitively.

I really don't care what other people notice.  It's clear to me that I am in the minority here.  I'm a lone wolf.  I don't need other people backing me up with sympathetic posts.


----------

